# Verbalization



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw a post in another thread that got me thinking:

Coming from a world where I see people's words and intentions ripped apart in courtrooms fairly often, you probably don't want people using your words against you at some point in the future. 

We teach the use of proper vernacular as an integral part of any "use of force" training, since you will likely be critiqued on the things you say, do, and may testify to later. 

In my opinion, the word "attack" as in "attack dog" has such a negative connotation.

I tend to go with "apprehension training" "bitework" "protection work" "sleeve work" "suit work" "muzzle work", or something similar when discussing such matters.

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Controlled aggression


----------

